# 1984 GT Pro Performer frame only



## dlee (Jan 1, 2012)

rare 1984 old school frame in nice condition. includes seat post which is stuck in frame,its not welded I just don't want to damage frame trying to get it out. I've heard that heating it up will get it out, but I'll leave that up to new owner. Chrome is very nice with minor scratches and 2 very small dents. There is also a very small hairline crack (see last pic) just under seat post.

250.00 + shipping










message with questions or 4 more pics  Thanks! Dean


----------



## dlee (Jan 4, 2012)

sold on feebaY HIGH BID 75.00 2 DAYS + LEFT


----------



## TheRealBikecity (Jan 15, 2012)

dlee said:


> sold on feebaY HIGH BID 75.00 2 DAYS + LEFT




So it $sold on Ebay for just $75.00?


----------



## TheRealBikecity (Jan 20, 2012)

TheRealBikecity said:


> So it $sold on Ebay for just $75.00?




And you had it posted on here for $250.00 What the F$%K??


----------



## dlee (Jan 21, 2012)

*my perogative*

my bike my decision on what to sell for. I thought(hoped) it would go up? so someone got a killer deal. If you look at completed listings on ebay one sold f/f for 450=500 a couple weeks ago. I linked ebay ad here and bike frame was worth more. I also have a 59 Dunelt w/start bid of 10 bux NR going on right now. A penny auction 95 diamondback viper also going rite now(complete survivor cro-mo). Most of my deals cant be beat. Look at my ebay/bmx museum feedback before you start judging people getting your panties twisted.


----------



## TheRealBikecity (Jan 23, 2012)

dlee said:


> my bike my decision on what to sell for. I thought(hoped) it would go up? so someone got a killer deal. If you look at completed listings on ebay one sold f/f for 450=500 a couple weeks ago. I linked ebay ad here and bike frame was worth more. I also have a 59 Dunelt w/start bid of 10 bux NR going on right now. A penny auction 95 diamondback viper also going rite now(complete survivor cro-mo). Most of my deals cant be beat. Look at my ebay/bmx museum feedback before you start judging people getting your panties twisted.




blaw blaw blaw You Damn right that I am going to Jude Newbie's like you trying to over price a item like thbis here on this web site that only $sold$ for just $75.00 on ebay. Lets see your from the museum,tats Y. Its ALL over price on there lol  You want a True price?? You just  keep doing it right on Ebay and you will see a true price! Ebay is  for real people that will set the price for you. It is Best to list your stuff at just $.99 and let the true auction run. Now I am Sorry for coming off at you like a jerk,but I  really get pissed when I see stuff like happen  on web sites like this one here. I will Not say any more about this topic,its over and its a done deal. I do love the fact that have that 95 diamondback viper with NR. I was going to bid on it to help you get more out of it.


----------



## ericbaker (Jan 24, 2012)

Doesnt look quite like an 84 anyways, what the serial ?


----------



## TheRealBikecity (Jan 31, 2012)

ericbaker said:


> Doesnt look quite like an 84 anyways, what the serial ?




He wouldn't know,it was sold on ebay for like $75.00 


He posted :

dlee
dlee is offline Look Ma, No Hands! dlee Huffy Middleweight
Join Date Dec 2011
Posts72
Default
sold on feebaY HIGH BID 75.00 2 DAYS + LEFT 



And he was trying to pass it on here for $250.00 Nice Scam you MFer!! 

Its funny when we can see the True Value of it on ebay at just $75.00 lol


----------



## dlee (Feb 1, 2012)

*get a life*

hey bikecity or whatever you call yourself, I was not scamming anyone, you should really get a life outside of starting chit with people in threads. There is a whole world out there besides thecabe and you just show your immaturity by your words. Anyone reading this look at completed listings and you will see they can sell up to 400.00 for F/F alone, so I started bidding at 75.00 and thats what it sold for, doesn't mean thats the value. Every forum seems to have a couple a** holes and you must be the cabes,anyone who knows me knows I price fairly as you can see by my current listings.Anyways  get some help for your insecurity issues and life will be peachy!!


----------

